# Choke for Benelli SBE2?



## Luv2Bowhnt (Jul 26, 2012)

Just got a new Benelli SBE2 today and was wanting to hear what kind of choke you guys that have the same gun are shooting. Are the factory chokes good enough or are y'all shooting a different brand?  Read a little about the Rob Roberts "Triple Threat" chokes and they sound like good chokes. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 26, 2012)

Rhino IC for decoying ducks

Kicks High Flyer for pass shooting and geese


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 26, 2012)

Check out hevi metal


----------



## WFL (Jul 26, 2012)

Fowl Play or Air Traffic Control


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have 2 black eagles. I shoot a 28in barrel and a 24in barrel. For turkeys its a primos jelly head .660 in the 24in barrel. A Rhino .660 in the 28in barrel. For ducks I switch depending on the hunting conditions. Barrel burner in the swamp 24in with a Kicks vortex modified. Long range lake hunts where ducks are shy later in the year kicks high flyer full. Know that vortex is black cloud approved where most ported chokes are not. Highflyers can shoot blindside but patternmasters cant unless you buy an approved blindside or black cloud choke. Also certain chokes recommend certain loads for better performance. My next choke will be a pattern master code black GOOSE I shared a blind with a guy with a black eagle 2 and this choke and it absoulutely hammered some singles that came over his side in LA and they were crushed havent seen the pattern on paper but it has to be awesome. Also on a side note not all chokes will respond the same in certain guns hince the 2 different chokes for turkey hunting.


----------



## Timbertalker (Jul 26, 2012)

Hahahaha. Don't waste your money on chokes. The factory chokes are good. If you need a extended choke to kill ducks then your not hunting.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 27, 2012)

Factory all the way like TT says, might want to carry a few more for doves for early season though, man law, never go back to the house...................'


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 27, 2012)

Shoot factory Mod, IC, CB then get some other choke s to pattern


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 27, 2012)

I use the Kick's High Flyer chokes.


----------

